
Textaurant Wants to Change the Way We Wait in Restaurants - duck
http://www.nytimes.com/external/venturebeat/2010/04/09/09venturebeat-textaurant-wants-to-change-the-way-we-wait-i-43463.html
======
noonespecial
_For those worried about being constantly badgered by text messages from
restaurants, don’t be. The company allows users to decide upfront whether they
want to receive these additional offers or not._

The fact that there are "additional offers" at all is enough to make it a non
starter for me. My mobile number is the very last little bit of informational
private space I have. The thought of it being deluged by spam makes my blood
curdle. The last thing I need is an _"opt out, and out and out and out before
they'll freakin' take the hint"_ ad service aimed at my sms device.

I'll just sit here and wait, thanks.

------
jmm
$1000 plus fees to install a web app that doesn't do much more than a stand
alone mobile phone? Hmm.

